# اللهجة المصرية : ولا ناسيني ولا فاكرني



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يقول شاعرنا الكبير احمد رامي

تجري دموعي وانت هاجرني
ولَا ناسيني ولَا فاكرني

ماهو قصده بـ ( ولا ناسيني ولا فاكرني ) ؟ 

وشكرا


----------



## akhooha

أظن أن "ولا ناسيني ولا فاكرني" يعني "ولا تنساني ولا تذكرني"٠​


----------



## A doctor

ارجو ان توضح اكثر


----------



## akhooha

لو لم تنساني ولو لم تذكرني فليست في دماغك حتى فكرة واحدة عني خالص ... يعني بالنسبة لك لم أكن ولا أكون٠ ​


----------



## A doctor

متشكر ، الان بدأت افهم


----------



## akhooha

لا شكر على واجب


----------

